# 7 Year-old genius composer



## jamwerks (Oct 29, 2012)

What to say? Amazing ! She seems to have already a harmonic language of her own.

http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...e-un-opera-a-7-anni/109139?video=&ref=HRESS-5


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. 

Never trivial, at the same time pleasant on the ears and deep. It is only natural that this sort of composer would show up sooner or later and it was about time for them.

Watching the girl play the piano and violin it is obvious she understands every note and is kind of generally advanced in musical issues.

http://video.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e ... 9138?video

It is obvious that children do not come to this world as an empty blank. The blackboard might be wiped but the traces of earlier drawings are still there.

For her personally it is to hope that she always gets the necessary support in order to develop to full humanship in a spiritual sense instead of just specialised musicianship - or worse, mere virtuosoship. The cliffs of vanity and others need to be circumnavigated in this business of today ... but it seems she is very well cared for right now and also has a healthy approach to her own source within.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 29, 2012)

In my opinion, this is sad. Probably she is pushed by her parents. Probably she ,ust play the piano for hours, even if she doesn't want to. She should just be a kid, playing with her friends


----------



## Justus (Oct 29, 2012)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> In my opinion, this is sad. Probably she is pushed by her parents. Probably she ,ust play the piano for hours, even if she doesn't want to. She should just be a kid, playing with her friends



May be, may be not.
As a kid I was NEVER EVER pushed by my parents and spent most of the time playing the piano nonetheless.


----------



## TGV (Oct 29, 2012)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> In my opinion, this is sad. Probably she is pushed by her parents. Probably she ,ust play the piano for hours, even if she doesn't want to. She should just be a kid, playing with her friends


That smiley is confusing: do you really mean it's sad? If so, that's your Northern-European cultural heritage speaking, where children are innocent and MUST. HAVE. FUN.


----------



## Leosc (Oct 29, 2012)

TGV @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> If so, that's your Northern-European cultural heritage speaking, where children are innocent and MUST. HAVE. FUN.



You know, I would call that cultural heritage enlighenment. But hey.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 29, 2012)

and this is her man:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNNFtlF9CDE&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNNFtlF9 ... re=related)


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 29, 2012)

When I was a kid I did enjoy playing outside but I also spent hours listening to music and drawing. To some kids, the artistic urge runs strong and it's not seen as punishment to play or commit to this activity.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 29, 2012)

Justus @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> As a kid I was NEVER EVER pushed by my parents and spent most of the time playing the piano nonetheless.



Same for many music loving kids. Actually it can bekind of painful when people suggest they are just drilled because they could not imagine the kid enjoys music so much that it practises _voluntarily_. 

So, people are different. Hopefully little Alma is as voluntarily in it too, but it looks good to me.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 29, 2012)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> In my opinion, this is sad. Probably she is pushed by her parents. Probably she ,ust play the piano for hours, even if she doesn't want to. She should just be a kid, playing with her friends




All future accountants, stock-brokers, car-repairmen, etc were playing in the streets at age 7, but some composers already have there mind joyfully occupied with their art at that age.


----------



## YuHirà (Oct 29, 2012)

It's really really really amazing :shock: 

Most of composers have to study for years when they are teenagers to be able to compose (and play!) this kind of music!

She's incredibly gifted!


----------



## Goran (Nov 1, 2012)

Exceptional talent, so much so I have a hard time believing the piece is hers "from scratch" - this thing really is extremely elaborated. BTW, can someone say how Mozart's pieces at 7 years old compare to this (I don't know any of these)?


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2012)

Goran @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> can someone say how Mozart's pieces at 7 years old compare to this (I don't know any of these)?


I can tell you about Mozart's early compositions - the reason you don't know them is because they're not very good. Hence, they're never performed anywhere.

They certainly were good considering his age but being good for one's age is not the goal - the goal is to be good for *any* age.

There are hundreds of musically prodigious children born every year. The sad truth is that most of them quit progressing before they reach the level of real genius. At that point they've reached the same point that the other non-genius musicians have, they just got there faster. The same is true for genius in other fields.

It's not about where you start or how fast you move, it's about where you end up.

rgames


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think these headlines should be taken too seriously, it's only the newspaper editor who may choose more powerful words to get the publics attention, it's too temping to say, "The New Mozart".

On a comparison level, something to be mentioned about cases like these, when hearing their "original" works, contrary to Mozart whose style was original, ahead of its time, even early on with some highly sensitive phrasing, modulations, dissonances etc. these kids, who are indeed very talented with an unbelievable ear, but are more acting like machines reproducing, almost like a tape recorder, a style that is centuries old.


----------



## Goran (Nov 3, 2012)

rgames @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> Goran @ Thu Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone say how Mozart's pieces at 7 years old compare to this (I don't know any of these)?
> ...



Apart from my usual problems with the "genius" concept in this form, I agree - especially so as much of the music I treasure most was composed by people which are a case in point (f.e. Bruckner)...


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Nov 5, 2012)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> In my opinion, this is sad. Probably she is pushed by her parents. Probably she ,ust play the piano for hours, even if she doesn't want to. She should just be a kid, playing with her friends



Let's hope she's doing it because she loves it, sadly often it's not the case. 
It seems that some guys here believe they belong to a professional group that is made up of genius or superior minds, I have to disagree and say that, as in almost all other crafts, 99% is hard work.


----------



## Leosc (Nov 5, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Mon Nov 05 said:


> It seems that some guys here believe they belong to a professional group that is made up of genius or superior minds, I have and say that, as in almost all other crafts, 99% is hard work.



I agree - just look at Brahms and Beethoven. "Genius" is often just the last per cent that makes the difference between a good work and a masterpiece.


----------



## TGV (Nov 8, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Mon Nov 05 said:


> It seems that some guys here believe they belong to a professional group that is made up of genius or superior minds, I have to disagree and say that, as in almost all other crafts, 99% is hard work.


There are some talented people around, but I'm afraid none of us have that final 1% that makes their art truly special.

I also think the picture is a bit more diverse. There are people that will never, ever produce decent sounding music, even if they spend every waking minute on it. And there are people just need a few years to get started and sound better than almost everyone else. So 99% hard word is not the whole picture.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not too sure I remember ANY prodigy kid composer who now is grown up and still is a composer, or has a prominent career... I'm talking about recent times, btw...

Same with soloists, btw... 

What's wrong with this story, and every other story I've read/watched/heard is that the fact that these are young children IS the important factor. Take out the kid and listen to the composition, as something composed by a full grown up member of Vi-Control. NOW give your proper feedback and see how you feel.

I don't care a bit about any circumstance about anyone! I may be a human and sumpathetic towards those I work with, and I expect them to be, because this is life (as far as problems are concerned). But at the same time when I watch a movie, hear a song or a composition, or grab a score, I expect it to be perfect, no matter who wrote it, what happened, or how old they are. And I'll be honest that I wouldn't care to have the above composition in my playlist unfortunately.

It shows promise but I do fear that this promise WILL be ruined by all the media attention... :(


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 8, 2012)

Regarding the compositional, not the performance side:
Having my little ones being around that age, I can't help but being utterly skeptical. I'm sorry. And I'm too old for jealousy attacks, believe me. It also made me wonder why she was not reading the music as opposed to playing by heart. But this is just me.

Some stories are said about Mozart's older sister and young Wolfgang's early compositions.... I think there is even a movie about her out there.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm sure Nikolas will love this one  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dLkyJJ4x3s&feature=b-mv (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dLkyJJ4x3s&amp;feature=b-mv)


----------



## Markus S (Nov 9, 2012)

Last time there was talk about a genius child composer here - I think it was a pupil of Adler - they got so excited about the boy being able to write in a perfect Beethoven style. Now this seems to be the perfect Mozart style. So, if a child writes like Mozart or Beethoven does that bring them anywhere near their talent some 250 years later? It's funny how our society seems to focus on Mozart and Beethoven, like this is as good as it gets. Music history would be very poor with only these two, and those two wouldn't have written anything without composers before them.

Anyway, what would a genius composer write today? Like Mozart? Like Beethoven? Would those two composers write like they did today? Personally I doubt it. It's not to say those two children discussed here are not highly talented, but please do not measure them with something that can't be measured the same way 250 years later. It sure makes a nice article title though..


----------

